# Hacer sensor con diodo laser



## novato (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola,
estoy intentado hacer un proyecto para abrir o cerrar puertas con un sensor, tengo un diodo laser de un raton de pc, y todo preparado, pero no se como utilizarlo, es decir, como hacer para que cuando se corte la luz se abra la puerta, he visto en algunos de esos que tienen al lado opuesto del laser una superficie reflejante, y tambien se me ha ocurrido hacerlo con una fotoresistencia ldr, pero me podriais emplicar, sobre todo, los de la superficie reflectante?
Soy nuevo en esto de electronica.


----------



## rafa_larrosa (Abr 16, 2009)

yo tambien soy nuevo y creo que te refieres a esto  http://www.instructables.com/id/Protect-Your-Home-with-Laserbeams/?ALLSTEPS . creo que ya se ha hablado de esto en el foro, alomejor en el buscador encuentras mas información. El circuito es para que suene una sierena.


----------



## novato (Abr 16, 2009)

Gracias, justo lo que necesitaba, pero, estoy intentandolo hacerlo en un simulador, pero no me funciona.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 16, 2009)

pero no entiendo que es lo que queres hacer,,un sensor de proximidad? una barrera infrarroja? un detector de movimiento? o queres acoplar un circuito que abra las puertas? da un ejemplo de que forma queres que se abra la puerta


----------



## novato (Abr 16, 2009)

Pues queria hacerlo tipo alarma, que cuando algo interrumpa el laser, abrir la puerta de un garage, que si se cierra y hay algo que lo interrumpa, abra la puerta, poniendo un rele para cambiar la direccion del motor, que lo pondria en lugar del altavoz de ese circuito.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 16, 2009)

ahh bien entonces queres hacer una barrera que cuando la cruzan active el rele,,,lo que no me queda claro es si queres que se cierre tambian cuando alguien cruza la barrera?'
te recomiendo que en vez de laser lo hagas con infrarrojos ya que tienen mas vida util que el laser,,
y otra cosa que no me queda claro  es  si la barrera ya la tenes funcionando y queres saber como acoplar el circuito del rele o tenes que empezar de cero,,,,,,,,,,,,,saludos


----------



## novato (Abr 17, 2009)

tengo que empezar de 0, el caso es que cuando no pase nada por el sensor, se cierre la puerta, y cuando pase algo por el sensor, se abra con el rele. Pero hablando de infrarrojos, se pueden usar para mandos a distancia no?


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 19, 2009)

a ver.....     es que cuando no pase nada por el sensor, se cierre la puerta, (((querras decir que cuando no pase nada par la barrera infrarroja el porton siga cerrado?)))

Pero hablando de infrarrojos, se pueden usar para mandos a distancia no? 
la barrera  y el mando a distancia son dos cosas distintas,,vos cual de los dos queres?por que el mando
a distancia con infrarrojo seria como el control remoto de la tele ,,que cuando estas llegando lo abris al porton
como si prendieras la tele..avisa y te paso uno de los dos circuitos


----------



## novato (Abr 19, 2009)

si, quiero el de la barrera, lo del mando lo dije por que no sabia si en los mandos a distancia se usaban  los infrarrojos, como soy nuevo en esto de la electronica.
P.D:como puedo hacer para que el laser se dirija en una sola direccion? lo que yo tengo es el diodo tipo led, sin ninguna estructura como las de los punteros


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 19, 2009)

bueno ok,,hay un tema ,como vos estas empezando y nos sabes,,estas yendo demasiado rapido,,,
por mi parte te tiro dos opciones ...la primera..te paso un circuito para armar un barrera infrarroja,,donde segun tus habilidades vas a poder o no armarla y que te funcione ,es un circuito fiable yo lo use en varias ocaciones ,pero si no tenes conocimientos se te puede complicar ,,y la segunda es que leas este post que te dejo,donde hay un pibe que queria empezar por lo dificil,y lo convenci de emepezar por algo mas simple ,,un probador de rayos infrarrojos ,o probador de controles remotos como mas te guste ,,decidite y avisame.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=32270


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2009)

¿A ver si les sirve?

http://heli.xbot.es/Laser_game/laserg.htm

Suerte!


----------



## Azlan (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola amigos tambien estoy realizando un proyecto similar necesito hacer que cuando una persona se aproxime a una  puerta esta se abra automaticamente  y se vuelva a cerrar cuando esta la halla cruzado y que suceda lo mismo cuando vaya  a salir, algo asi como las puertas de los supermercados . pero no se que tipo de sensores utilizar, si me pudieran recomendar uno y facilitarme el circuito, es que realmente tengo poca experiencia gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2011)

la verdad que leo estas cosas y me dan ........cosa.

los leo , primero a uno que dice que tiene un laser de un raton y quiere hacer tal cosa...
por que tiene el laser de un raton....

es como que diga yo que consegui un bisturi y como me duele el costado queria sacarme la vesicula, pero no tengo idea de esto , si me pueden ayudar.

ES RIDICULO !!!!!!!!!

no pasa la cosa por poner un circuito, y el otro de que quiere abrir una puerta cuando alguien se acerca, ya todos sabemos lo que es un IRP y que es absurdo querer hacerlo.

pero la cosa no es solo el circuito electronico, que ademas debera no solo sensar sino que manejar la puerta , sensar que abrio y luego que cerro bien con sensores y el control del motorcito y proteccion y bla bla .. y lo que salga.

y luego la parte de la implementacion MECANICA .

y aparecen alegremente con :

"soy novato, no se nada de esto, encontre un sensor en un mouse y ......... "

la verdad que no va por el tema de las reglas de el foro de pedir todo hecho, por que los que inician esto y piden esto ya aclaran que son nuevos y no saben (como si con eso se justificasen) , pero no va como decia por las reglas del foro , va por LO RIDICULO Y ABSURDO de el planteo.

es casi como decir :
*"me encontre en la calle una plaqueta madre de una PC vieja y queria ver si podia implementar un control tipo PLC para mi casa, por que lei  por ahi que con una PC vieja alcanza, pero soy nuevo en esto, no se de electronica ni de programacion ..........me pueden ayudar " ??* 
si, ayuda necesitan.

es tan ABSURDO ......

si sos novato, si no sabes de electronica, empeza con teoria basica, con un timer luego, lee y lee , .es un ridiculo total estos planteos bobos.
nadie comienza con un "no tengo idea asi que voy a hacer un proyecto serio " .


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 8, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernandob, si quieren abrir una puerta con el laser de un mouse, y ademas se escudan en el hecho que son novatos y asi poder mover una puerta: deberian mandar esos temas a moderacion.

¡ ¡ ¡ Por favor, seamos realistas y exijamos un minimo de conocimiento en el tema ! ! !

.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 9, 2011)

Pero entonces que se puede hacer para dar una solución? novato debe tener en cuenta que la luz proveniente de un mouse optico es difusa y si lo quiere hacer a una distancia considerable debe enfocar la luz para obtener un resultado tangible.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2011)

la solucion es :

dedicar un tiempo para ver que puede hacer con ese led....
luego leer y ver que se usan barreras y que hay IRP.
seguir leyendo y ya haber comenzado a fumar resina del estaño .
comenzar a probar que puede hacer con un sensor y un 555 o un par de transistores.
probar y armar circuitos como dije con 555 o un par de T . (previo a entender UN SOLO T ) y comprenderlos .
seguir leyendo y mantener el soldador caliente.
ya a esta altura seguro tuvo que cambiar las pilas de el tester que compro de tanto usarlo.
pasar a circuitos un poco mas complejos.
comenzar a mirar motorcitos.
seguir y seguir.

que ??????????
acaso con el verso de que uno es novato se consiguen atajos en la vida ??? 

sino que se gane la loteria y se pague a un tecnico .


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 9, 2011)

exacto.... uno no nace volando, primero gatea, camina y se cae, despues que ya sabe caminar se sube a una patineta y asi sucesivamente... 

Igual es en la electronica..... ademas cuando uno ya sabe se da cuenta que la PC fue tirada desde un inicio por que no servia... y sale mas caro repararla y adaptarla que hacer algo nuevo desde cero...


----------

